# Rózsakeresztes Rend, misztika, misztériumok



## Bigbilly (2018 Szeptember 22)

Szeretettel látok mindenkit, aki érdeklődik a rózsakeresztesség, a misztika, a hermetika, a misztériumiskolák, az egyiptomi gyökerű beavatások iránt. Bárki szabadon kérdezhet, legjobb tudásom szerint igyekszem válaszolni.

Mélységes Lelki Békét kívánok mindenkinek!
Jenő


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Amiben hiszek, azt soha meg nem tapasztaltam, amit megtapasztaltam abban pedig nem hiszek hanem tudom.

Bar csak az elso kerdest olvastam el a szavazasbol, de mar ott latszik, hogy ez a tema legalabb annyira homalyos masnak is mint nekem


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Bigbilly írta:


> Így van ez, valóban. Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy az olvasók közül, ki hogy van a kérdéssel, mert akkor aszerint fogalmazom meg a posztokat majd.



Elgondolkodtam arrol amit az elso postban irtal, megpedig a melyseges lelki bekerol.

Nem hiszem hogy ez a topic ezt szolgallna.
Ha igen, akkor semmit sem er


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Bigbilly írta:


> Ez egy bevett köszöntő formula az AMORC-ban. Jókívánság akart lenni. Nem igazán értem, miért nem illik a lelki béke a topikhoz?


Talan mert az en elgondolasom szerint akkor erzem jol magam, ha olyan dolgok foglalnak le, amik a lelket inkabb felpezsditik, ketelyeket ebresztenek es nem a bekesseg fele mutatnak.
A bekesseg valahol belenyugvas.
Ezt nagyon el tudom utasitani.


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Szeptember 22)

eddy56 írta:


> Talan mert az en elgondolasom szerint akkor erzem jol magam, ha olyan dolgok foglalnak le, amik a lelket inkabb felpezsditik, ketelyeket ebresztenek es nem a bekesseg fele mutatnak.
> A bekesseg valahol belenyugvas.
> Ezt nagyon el tudom utasitani.


A lelki béke nem egy "beérkezettség állapota", nem olyasmi, ami szellemi tespedtséget hordoz magában. Dinamikus, mindig más a "nyugalmi pontja". Alkalmazkodik a változó világhoz, a változó körülményekhez és minden viszontagság közepette is képes megtalálni a belső harmóniáját, vagy belső békéjét, ha úgy tetszik. Ennek kiépülése nagyon sok erőfeszítést igényel és vékony jégen jár az, aki ezt képes megtenni, hiszen bármikor bármi kibillenthet egy ilyen lelki egyensúlyból. Számomra egy ideál ez, ami éppen hogy sokat kíván az embertől és ez lehet kreativitás, morális érés, fejlődés.


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Bigbilly írta:


> . Számomra egy ideál ez, ami éppen hogy sokat kíván az embertől és ez lehet kreativitás, morális érés, fejlődés.



Nem lep meg az, hogy arrol irsz, hogy a lelki beke mi nem!
En alltalaban sokkal egyszerubben latom a dolgokat.

Mert van az, hogy egy Bertrand Russel idezet jut errol az egeszrol az eszembe:
Az a baj a vilaggal, hogy a hulyek mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosok pedig mindenben ketelkednek


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Bigbilly írta:


> hmm ... van egy olyan fura érzésem, hogy le lettem hülyézve ... pedig azt hittem értelmes diskurzusba kezdtünk és nem előítéleten alapuló személyeskedésbe ("nem lep meg").


Marhasag
Az innteligencia alt6alabaqn forditott aranyban all a sertodekenyseggel
Biztosnak lenni valamiben ami csak egy lehetoseg a nagyon sok kozul ostobasag


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Szeptember 22)

Csak egy kerdes:
szerinted Jonathan, Richard Bach siralya tudott volna szarnyalni, ha sertodekeny lett volna?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Szeptember 22)

Szia Billy!
Érdekes a szavazat jelenlegi állása...több embert is foglalkoztathat a téma, csak nehéz a kérdést megfogalmazni.
Esetleg írnál pár sort, hogy a R.+ esek hogyan állnak a reink. hoz?
Az Amorc esetleg másképp látja mint az " ősi rend"?


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Szeptember 22)

Bigbilly írta:


> Szeretettel látok mindenkit, aki érdeklődik a rózsakeresztesség, a misztika, a hermetika, a misztériumiskolák, az egyiptomi gyökerű beavatások iránt. Bárki szabadon kérdezhet, legjobb tudásom szerint igyekszem válaszolni.
> 
> Elsőként mindjárt álljon is itt a modern kori Rózsakeresztes Rend (AMORC) leggyakrabban kérdéseinek és álláspontjainak listája:
> 
> ...


Négy év alatt nem voltál képes egyetlen értelmes hozzászólást sem produkálni, erre ma jött a megvilágosodás, és teleszórtad a reklámoddal a fél ezoterikus fórumot. Légy szíves maradj ebben a témában, de itt is mellőzd az e-mail cím nyílt kiírását, az nálunk ugyanis tiltott!


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Szeptember 22)

Beka Holt írta:


> Négy év alatt nem voltál képes egyetlen értelmes hozzászólást sem produkálni, erre ma jött a megvilágosodás, és teleszórtad a reklámoddal a fél ezoterikus fórumot. Légy szíves maradj ebben a témában, de itt is mellőzd az e-mail cím nyílt kiírását, az nálunk ugyanis tiltott!


Természetesen betartom a fórum írott szabályait. Azt nem tudtam, hogy ajánlók elhelyezése tilos az ahhoz illeszkedő témákban. A mondat első felét viszont elengedném a fülem mellett (értelmes, megvilágosodás). Tisztelettel


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Szeptember 22)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Szia Billy!
> Érdekes a szavazat jelenlegi állása...több embert is foglalkoztathat a téma, csak nehéz a kérdést megfogalmazni.
> Esetleg írnál pár sort, hogy a R.+ esek hogyan állnak a reink. hoz?
> Az Amorc esetleg másképp látja mint az " ősi rend"?


Köszönöm a kérdést!  A Reinkarnáció Törvénye a rózsakeresztes tradíció része. Élesen megkülönböztetjük a lélekvándorlástól a reinkarnációt (újratestesülést), mert a kettő nem ugyanazt takarja. Az emberi lény ún. lélekszemélyiségének életről életre történő újjászületését értjük ez alatt, tehát álláspontunk szerint nincs olyan, hogy valaki állatként, vagy növényként testesül újra.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Szeptember 23)

Bigbilly írta:


> Köszönöm a kérdést!  A Reinkarnáció Törvénye a rózsakeresztes tradíció része. Élesen megkülönböztetjük a lélekvándorlástól a reinkarnációt (újratestesülést), mert a kettő nem ugyanazt takarja. Az emberi lény ún. lélekszemélyiségének életről életre történő újjászületését értjük ez alatt, tehát álláspontunk szerint nincs olyan, hogy valaki állatként, vagy növényként testesül újra.


Igen, magam is így gondolom, mert különben ez egy fajta regresszió volna s nem adna értelmes magyarázatot az újraszületés okához...
Az utolsó kérdésre is kaphatnék választ? A miben tér el...? (mint ahogy láttuk Rudolf Steiner és a teozófusok esetében)


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Szeptember 23)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Igen, magam is így gondolom, mert különben ez egy fajta regresszió volna s nem adna értelmes magyarázatot az újraszületés okához...
> Az utolsó kérdésre is kaphatnék választ? A miben tér el...? (mint ahogy láttuk Rudolf Steiner és a teozófusok esetében)


Vissza kell kérdezzek, mert akkor nem értettem, mit takar Ön szerint az "ősi rend"? A rózsakeresztesség és amit az AMORC képvisel, egyiptomi és még régebbi gyökerű. Számomra ez egy "ősi rend". Ettől szóhasználatában, "liturgiájában", bizonyos spirituális hatalmak/szellemi erők mitológiai elnevezésében tér el más ősi tradíció. Így látom én, de ez már merőben személyes vélemény, mivel érintőlegsen foglalkozunk pl. keleti hagyományokkal.


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Szeptember 27)

„A miszticizmus kozmikus törvényekre és alapelvekre tanít meg, melyek által közelebb kerülünk isteni erőnk tudatosításához. Az Egy-gyel való misztikus egyesülés tapasztalata morális kötelezettséget ró a misztikusra, nevezetesen, hogy ezt a tudást mások javára használja fel.” – rózsakeresztes kézirat


----------



## Pierre95 (2018 Szeptember 27)

Bigbilly írta:


> Szeretettel látok mindenkit, aki érdeklődik a rózsakeresztesség, a misztika, a hermetika, a misztériumiskolák, az egyiptomi gyökerű beavatások iránt. Bárki szabadon kérdezhet, legjobb tudásom szerint igyekszem válaszolni.
> 
> Mélységes Lelki Békét kívánok mindenkinek!
> Jenő


Koszi Jeno, talan egy kicsit osszefoglalhatnad hogy mit tanit a rozsakeresztesseg? Nem sokan lehetnek akik erdemleges kerdest tennenek fol a tema ismeretenek hianyaban.
Koszi


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Október 19)

Bigbilly írta:


> Kedves Pierre! Teljesen jogos a kérés. Ki is tettem a honlapunkra mutató megfelelő linket, de pár keresetlen szó mellett kimoderálták. Megpróbálom újra: maga a honlap és ezen belül a kérdés-felelek menüpont alatt lehet böngészni. Benne van minden arról, hogy mi igen és mi nem az AMORC Rózsakeresztes Rend. Remélem segítettem!


Annyit még hadd tegyek hozzá, hogy azért is bátorkodtam itt ezzel a témával jelentkezni, mert egyrészt a szervezet globális, ráadásul amerikai központtal működik jelenleg, másrészt a rendtagság is kezdeményezhető, működtethető elektronikus formában is, ha valaki mélyebben érdeklődik a tanításaink iránt.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 19)

Ezek szerint amerikai osszeeskuves elmeletek elkotelezettje vagy.?.Mennyi idot eltel Usaba?


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Október 19)

Melitta írta:


> Ezek szerint amerikai osszeeskuves elmeletek elkotelezettje vagy.?.Mennyi idot eltel Usaba?


Nem teljesen értem. Milyen összeesküvés elkötelezettje vagyok én? Honnan merült fel ez a kérdés?


----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 19)

> egyrészt a szervezet globális, ráadásul amerikai központtal működik jelenleg, másrészt a rendtagság is kezdeményezhető,



csupan koltoi kerdes volt.


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Október 19)

Pierre95 írta:


> Koszi Jeno, talan egy kicsit osszefoglalhatnad hogy mit tanit a rozsakeresztesseg? Nem sokan lehetnek akik erdemleges kerdest tennenek fol a tema ismeretenek hianyaban.
> Koszi


Szóval, muszáj megoldanom copy-paste-tel: "A Rózsakeresztes Rend, A.M.O.R.C. egy filozófiai, beavató és tradicionális szervezet, mely a beavatottak által évszázadok hosszú során keresztül megőrzött tudást örökíti át. Fő célja, hogy megismertesse az emberekkel a kozmikus törvényeket, megtanítsa őket harmóniában élni ezekkel a törvényekkel, hogy ezáltal megismerjék a boldogságot és helyesen éljék életüket a fizikai és a spirituális síkon egyaránt. Mivel a Rend nem szekta vagy vallás, sem nem társadalmi-politikai szervezet, tagjai különféle vallások követőiből és a legkülönbözőbb társadalmi rétegekből kerülnek ki."


----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 19)

Peldakat tudnal hozni.
Kozmikus torvenyek .........
Boldogsagra .....sokunkra ra fer.
Eletunkre .......


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Október 19)

Melitta írta:


> Peldakat tudnal hozni.
> Kozmikus torvenyek .........
> Boldogsagra .....sokunkra ra fer.
> Eletunkre .......


Hogyne. Kozmikus törvény pl. a Karma Törvénye (a sors törvényszerűségei) és a Reinkarnáció Törvénye (újjászületés).
Nem a boldogság a földi élet célja. A boldogság egy állapot, mely saját bensőnkből fakad, ha akarjuk és nem kívülről jön, pl. egy másik ember révén (azaz teljesen értelmetlen másoktól várni a mi boldogságunkat). A lelkében kiegyensúlyozott ember képes e belső boldogságot megélni. E kiegyensúlyozottság a legtöbb ember számára párkapcsolat által élhető meg, ez igaz, de sokan vannak, akik tudatosan választott egyedüllétben is képesek erre.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 19)

A nokhoz milyen viszonyban vannk a Rozskeresztesek ? Feminizmus ?vagy oldalborda?vagy eleve ez ferfi buli


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Október 19)

Mindig is voltak nők a rendtagok között, a spirituális fejlődés sosem volt csak "férfi buli". "A Nagymesterek között is vannak nők, ami szintén azt mutatja, hogy a férfiakkal egyenlő státuszt és kiváltságokat élveznek." A testvériség szó maga is jelzi, hogy egyformán kezelünk mindenkit, nemre, korra, bőrszínre, hivatásra való tekintet nélkül.


----------



## Pierre95 (2018 Október 20)

Bigbilly írta:


> Hogyne. Kozmikus törvény pl. a Karma Törvénye (a sors törvényszerűségei) és a Reinkarnáció Törvénye (újjászületés).
> Nem a boldogság a földi élet célja. A boldogság egy állapot, mely saját bensőnkből fakad, ha akarjuk és nem kívülről jön, pl. egy másik ember révén (azaz teljesen értelmetlen másoktól várni a mi boldogságunkat). A lelkében kiegyensúlyozott ember képes e belső boldogságot megélni. E kiegyensúlyozottság a legtöbb ember számára párkapcsolat által élhető meg, ez igaz, de sokan vannak, akik tudatosan választott egyedüllétben is képesek erre.


Beleneztem egy kicsit a tortenetebe es a tanitasaiba. Ugy latom, hogy kozel all a Kabbalisztikus tanitasokhoz.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Október 20)

Bigbilly írta:


> Hogyne. Kozmikus törvény pl. a Karma Törvénye (a sors törvényszerűségei) és a Reinkarnáció Törvénye (újjászületés).
> Nem a boldogság a földi élet célja. A boldogság egy állapot, mely saját bensőnkből fakad, ha akarjuk és nem kívülről jön, pl. egy másik ember révén (azaz teljesen értelmetlen másoktól várni a mi boldogságunkat). A lelkében kiegyensúlyozott ember képes e belső boldogságot megélni. E kiegyensúlyozottság a legtöbb ember számára párkapcsolat által élhető meg, ez igaz, de sokan vannak, akik tudatosan választott egyedüllétben is képesek erre.


Kész, végem van, elkárhozok...rettentően fejletlen lehetek spirituálisan, mert én inkább a tutira játszom.Odaát elég bizonytalan...
Itt szeretnék boldog lenni, ebben a földi létben és ráadásul nem is egyedül, hanem valaki mellett, valakivel együtt egymás mellett, egymásban
Tudtam én, hogy fordítva vagyok bekötve: nekem semmi sem öröm, ami egyedüliségből fakad


----------



## Pierre95 (2018 Október 20)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Kész, végem van, elkárhozok...


En is ugy gondolom. Aki ennyi csokit zabal annak vegevan...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Október 20)

Pierre95 írta:


> En is ugy gondolom. Aki ennyi csokit zabal annak vegevan...


Nos, az alkohollal sem lehet messzebb jutni...


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Október 21)

Pierre95 írta:


> Beleneztem egy kicsit a tortenetebe es a tanitasaiba. Ugy latom, hogy kozel all a Kabbalisztikus tanitasokhoz.


A Kabbala és a Tarot bölcsessége is a tanítások része, bár inkább általánosan, így ha valamely testvérünket mélyebben érdekli, akkor van egy jó kiindulási alapja.


----------



## Pierre95 (2018 Október 22)

Bigbilly írta:


> A Kabbala és a Tarot bölcsessége is a tanítások része, bár inkább általánosan, így ha valamely testvérünket mélyebben érdekli, akkor van egy jó kiindulási alapja.


Hogy jon ide a Tarot?


----------



## Bigbilly (2018 Október 22)

Pierre95 írta:


> Hogy jon ide a Tarot?


Úgy, hogy a Tarot szoros kapcsolatban áll a Kabbalával.


----------



## goehring2 (2019 Január 2)

Bigbilly írta:


> Szóval, muszáj megoldanom copy-paste-tel: "A Rózsakeresztes Rend, A.M.O.R.C. egy filozófiai, beavató és tradicionális szervezet, mely a beavatottak által évszázadok hosszú során keresztül megőrzött tudást örökíti át... Mivel a Rend nem szekta vagy vallás, sem nem társadalmi-politikai szervezet, *tagjai különféle vallások követőiből* és a legkülönbözőbb társadalmi rétegekből kerülnek ki."



"Next to nothing" -- amennyit a rózsakeresztesekről tudok. A fenti leírást nagyjából helyesnek lehet tartani (alighanem a wiki-ből van), viszont úgy gondolom, egyrészt, hogy az egész leírást múlt időbe kellene átrakni (hacsak az ember nem valamely modern "ezoterikus" tan követője vagy egyéb "hagyomány őrző"), másrészt pedig az általam kiemelt részről (a leírás első része fölöslegessé is teszi):

a Rend Európai területen működött s így a kereszténységhez, pontosabban a keresztény szimbólumokhoz minden körülmények között optált (magában az elnevezésben is -- "rózsa", "kereszt", bár ez utóbbi egyetemesen szimbólum, "Christian") illetve optálnia kellett, ha funkcionálni akart. Sokkal helyesebb talán azt mondani, hogy vallás feletti szervezet volt, mely kölcsönözhetett elemeket más hagyományoktól. De hagyomány és vallás két különböző dolog, és ezeket egymással összezavarni, különösen a vallásokat illetve specifikusan vallásos elemeket, olyan ténykedés, amely teljes egészében a modern sarlatánizmus számára tartatott fenn.

[Lényeges tudást csak olyan nyelv (szimbólum-rendszer) segítségével lehet "áthagyományozni", amely konfúzus mentes.]


----------

